# TT RS Ipanema Brown. ?



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you think that if we all put that sticker on the back of the car then the rozzers would turn a blind eye?

Hideous colour. Looks like a 350z


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

That is a nice colour. 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree quite nice and different


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

wow thats something different, i think it really works. Not too sure i would get the colour but does look pretty decent.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Flyboyben said:


> Do you think that if we all put that sticker on the back of the car then the rozzers would turn a blind eye?
> 
> Hideous colour. Looks like a 350z


Love the sticker on the back !!! can you imagine, M5, 3.00PM sunday Afternoon, two volvo T5's one in front and one behind have you pulled on the hard shoulder by Junction 4, just about to read your Licence its last rites after they have pitifully tried to keep up at 160mph and you merely point to the back of your car and smile !!!

I'm having a thousand printed!! they'll be on Ebay tomorrow !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite like that!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It's this colour and probably this car that's in the pic.



















Frankfurt


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

a very nice colour. i approve.


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

cant be the same car...
differences
1) rims the stickered one has 5-rotor,the other rs4
2) exhaust the stickered has the loud (black tailpipes), the other not... 8)
3) privacy windows the stickered has them...


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like something more commonly found in the toilet!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

What a ridiculous colour. Maybe it tastes good but the looks are awful!


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

dante_forever_tt said:


> cant be the same car...
> differences
> 1) rims the stickered one has 5-rotor,the other rs4
> 2) exhaust the stickered has the loud (black tailpipes), the other not... 8)
> 3) privacy windows the stickered has them...


You mean there's two diarrhoea brown TTRS's in existance. S**t. :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

2 more pics.


















http://www.easycarblog.com/2009/12/the- ... ease.html/


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Gross


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder what the trade in value of that colour will be. :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

audimad said:


> I wonder what the trade in value of that colour will be. :?


about the same as a hovis bag full of c**p against a TT-RS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

They did a similar shade for the Civic Type R, but to date i've only seen one on the road in over three years. I think it's the sort of shade that would only work on a high-presence super car (R8 perhaps). I wouldn't rule it out completely but I would be looking for some tasty add-on's such as wheels to go with it - deffo doesn't suit the standard alloys from the pics here.

:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

They did a similar shade for the Civic Type R, but to date i've only seen one on the road in over three years. I think it's the sort of shade that would only work on a high-presence super car (R8 perhaps). I wouldn't rule it out completely but I would be looking for some tasty add-on's such as wheels to go with it - deffo doesn't suit the standard alloys from the pics here.

:wink: 
Sonatina


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks fantastic I think.


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

If you want to be unique(ish) and stand out from the crowd (for the right or wrong reasons) then the colour is the way forward.

Its not what I would call gross but it IS bad for the TT and should be kept, as previously stated, for high-end super cars or Bemtleys / RRs etc.

However, if someone wanted to gift a RS in ANY colour to me then I wouldnt give a [email protected] what feckin colour it was!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think its unusual and interesting.
Wouldn't pick it personally.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I think its unusual and interesting.
> Wouldn't pick it personally.


 :lol: before or after BLACK !!!? :lol:


----------

